
Google didn't wipe Palestine off Maps - pointillistic
http://www.timesofisrael.com/contrary-to-claim-google-didnt-wipe-palestine-off-maps/
======
Fej
Original article: [https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/10/google-explains-why-
pale...](https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/10/google-explains-why-palestine-
isnt-labeled-in-maps/)

